# General > Hobbies >  Electronic Projects

## TheGregp81

Anyone got some ideas on what i could start a project on, could be building or fixing something, must be electronic, ie. a pc's motherboard

----------


## EDDIE

What anout building an usual case for a ps3 xbox or pc  components to go into ?

----------


## TheGregp81

That could be a plan, I've done lots of work with games consoles so i might do that. Maybe even make a couple and sell them afterwards?

----------

